# 1967 GTO Convertible Doors Bad Fit



## matthewjend (Oct 3, 2018)

So we now have the front fenders on the car and they are perfect. The door gap to the rockers are about perfect as well BUT the gaps at the fender and quarter are excessive. I have two sets of doors and all 4 doors measure the same. 

Any thoughts here. The door opening is about 7/8" greater than the door measure.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

matthewjend said:


> So we now have the front fenders on the car and they are perfect. The door gap to the rockers are about perfect as well BUT the gaps at the fender and quarter are excessive. I have two sets of doors and all 4 doors measure the same.
> 
> Any thoughts here. The door opening is about 7/8" greater than the door measure.


Fit the door to the quarter panel/rocker first. Then fit the front fender to the door.

Keep in mind that these door gaps are not like todays cars. They have rather wide gaps to compensate for flexing as compared to our newer cars that are unit body and designed rather stiff.


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

May be a tad late on this. Usually,you assemble back to front, as the only adjustments u have is door and fender. My 66 convertible I lined the door upwith the bottom of the A-pillar.. pontiac Jim is correct on the gaps on these cars, they didn’t pass the ball bearing test from the factory. I had a slightly large gap but fixed that by installing the door edge protectors


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Gtowally said:


> May be a tad late on this. Usually,you assemble back to front, as the only adjustments u have is door and fender. My 66 convertible I lined the door upwith the bottom of the A-pillar.. pontiac Jim is correct on the gaps on these cars, they didn’t pass the ball bearing test from the factory. I had a slightly large gap but fixed that by installing the door edge protectors


also on the front fender to door gap the fender edge is 1/32 proud of the door edge according to Fisher Body, lets door slip under without binding at body lines. my car has never been taken apart and the doors shut with two fingers it is evident on both sides.Hate to scrape the paint.


----------

